# Acoustic live performance(PA effects)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

We are getting to a point were we are going to start doing a few shows. Right now we(2 guitars and a singer) are dry except for the beer but we are thinking we may need to start adding some reverb to the overall signal and maybe some chorus to the guitars.

What are the options for rack mount units to handle the master channel and possibly even maybe the individual channels with different effects and levels of effects?



Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Are You using your own PA or House Pa? I myself have a Yamaha EMX 5000-12 which has its own onboard effects that are actually pretty nice. 

I am A big fan of Behringer and TC Electronics products. Here are 2 links for great products at a great price:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Live/Sound/Signal/Processors?sku=182473

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Live/Sound/Signal/Processors?sku=241600


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Are You using your own PA or House Pa? I myself have a Yamaha EMX 5000-12 which has its own onboard effects that are actually pretty nice.
> 
> I am A big fan of Behringer and TC Electronics products. Here are 2 links for great products at a great price:
> 
> ...


My own PA, and yah I'll probably look at TC Electronics as the solution. 


Thanks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suppose this is a case of "season to taste" but for acoustic instruments I tend to shy away from chorus or flange effects. Very conservative use of reverb is all I use for this. For voice, delay and reverb. I like a fairly long delay (betwen 300 and 500 ms) mixed fairly low.


Any decent multi effects or even a dedicated delay and reverb would do.


I've always liked the old Yamaha SPX90 or similar.


To me, less is more.


----------

